# People on the Cambridge Diet. How much do you pay a week?



## ames_x

Roughly how much is it for you a week/month. I'm currently doing WW... but I want to be slim for my 21st (July 14th) and I have read so many amazing stories on here about the diet.

I roughly wanna loose 4 stone. 

I know I will have to cut down on what I buy to afford it. I just hope I have the will power!


----------



## pinkbow

ooooooooo hey hun, id be interested to know too. 

Although i have to wait till i stop BF boooo lol


----------



## Early_Bump

HI,

cambridge is a proven plan, it not onloy losing you the weight but it changes your relationship with food and this is the key to keeping the weight off. If you were to start this week i would expect you to be around 2 stone down by your birthday... Generally speaking the lose in the first week anything from 6lb-14lb... usually around 7lb-8lb mark then each week 3.5lb-4lb.

Theirs 4 parts to the diet...

1.PREPERATION(CUTTING DOWN ON CARBY FOOD AND UPPING WATER IN 48HRS BEFORE U START) (MOST PEOPLE BINGE BEFORE THEY START DIETS AND THEY FAIL IN FIST 24HRS BCOS OF IT)

2.WEIGHT LOSS(LOSING THE BIGGEST CHUNK OF YOUR WEIGHT SO IN YOUR CASE 2-2.5STONE)

3.STABALISATION(THIS IS WORKING UP THE 6 STEPS OF THE DIET)

4. MAINTAINANCE(BEING ON A NORMAL HEALTHY DIET AND MAINTAINING YOUR GOAL)


Cambridge reason for working so well is that the diet puts you into ketosis which is where in first 4-5 days your body burns your gylogen around your liver for energy then after this is has to turn to your body fat... 

I can not tell you how good a diet thier isnt enough hrs in the day xxx


----------



## SJR

More info on the products and how much it costs to start the diet would be great.


----------



## ames_x

Well I wont binge cus I'm on WW at the moment lol. I have one off day with WW :blush: guess I can't do this on the CD haha.

I would love to start tomorrow but with it being bank holiday etc. I also need to eat the food I bought so it doesn't go to waste :dohh:

Early_Bump its after seeing your photos that have given me the kick up the bum, you do look amazing.

Can anyone give me prices though? x

Aww Rach you dont need it chick :kiss: how much would you wanna loose cus it dont look like you need to loose any tbh lol! x


----------



## Early_Bump

I can only tell you what i charge it does vary around the country thier is an rrp but each consultant has thier own way... thier a shakes, soups, porridge, chocolate bars and ready made shakes... theirs also water flavorings AND A mix a moose.

I have 2 different pricing structures...

1. People who come to me... £1.70 for all sachets, £2.00 for all bars and ready mades.

2. People who i go to so mobile... £1.85 for all sachets, £2.15 for bars and ready mades




These are the different flavors availble on the diet plan.

Shake flavours include: Banana, Butterscotch, Chocolate, Chocolate Mint, Fruits of the Forest, Strawberry, Toffee and Walnut, Vanilla, Chocolate Orange, Cappuccino.
Soup flavours include: Chicken and Mushroom, Oriental Chilli, Spicy Tomato, Vegetable, Mushroom, Leek and Potato.

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/shakes.jpg

Our bars are available in two textures chewy and crunchy. For a chewy option choose from Caramel, Toffee, Chocolate and Chocolate Orange. If you prefer crunchy choose from Cranberry or Peanut.
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/bars.jpg 

But you cant have bars till after week 2 and only 1 bar per day.

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/rmshakes.jpg
For convenience we also have three ready-made shakes in handy cartons complete with straw.
Choose from: Banana Bliss, Chocolate Velvet and Strawberry Silk.


Thanks Emma


----------



## Early_Bump

so the cost can vary... also height and weight play a part if your over 5.8 u need 4 a day under 3 a day all men 4 day...

bu if i was visiting someone on step 1 on 3 a day then 37.80, if they were coming to me 35.70...

Might sound alot but its all your food its like 5.20-5.44 a day i can spend that on take out infact i did xxx


----------



## ames_x

Thanks for that Emma. So you charge more to deliver the stuff to peoples houses and weigh them? Or if they come to you to buy and weigh in its a bit cheaper (I know its to cover petrol costs etc, i imagine lol?)

Oh god so I can't have diet coke?! :sad2: x


----------



## Early_Bump

Your seen each week and your measurements taken and weighed...this is where you all relise i didnt do this to boost my own business it was so that i could make you all feel how i do FANTASTIC..

https://www.cambridgeweightplan.com/counsellor_find.asp

THATS THE LINK FOR YOU TO SEARCH FOR A CONSULTANT IN YOUR AREA, OBVIOUSLY IF IM IN YOUR AREA THEN ID LOVE TO HELP YOU BUT IF NOT THEN... FIND ONE AND GET GOING...XXX


----------



## SJR

How many weeks worth of products would I get for £35.70?


----------



## Early_Bump

No hun... its calorie free liquid so water, balck coffee black tea... i drink hot water with sweetners :)...

yeh my prices are slighly higher if im on mobile...to cover costs... and if im honest the increase doesnt actaully cover the cost... for instanced in london u can pay 2.10-250 a sachet...

you get zero calroie like cokecola zero back at step 4 :)


----------



## Early_Bump

Just one thats 7 days supply x


----------



## Early_Bump

Its like people say oh thats expensive but its not and it works... i mean seriously if u go to the shops and by healthy food for a week it would cost more xx


----------



## pinkbow

Oh dear lord i do ames, im like 11stone hun, YAK my heaviest ever...i wanna get down to 9 1/2 stone too. :sad2:


----------



## SJR

It is a little too expensive. I think I will start the Slim Fast diet and see how I get on with that. Thanks for the info anyway, and once again, congrats on the big weight loss. :)


----------



## Early_Bump

If youm look at the cost of 21 ready made slimfasts its 33.34 a week and you dont get any support your just left to get on with it adn again it doesnt change your eating habbits and its not fast x


----------



## Early_Bump

aww your welcome hun... ive done slim fast ww and rc and sliming world problem with all them is its not changing your relationship with food, people dont lose weight forever unless they address that issue... xxx also the weight loss was never fast enough to keep me motovated to do it x


----------



## pinkbow

its actually not as expensive as i thought!!....which is good lol...

now just gotta waaaaaiiiitttt :grr:


----------



## Early_Bump

no alot of people think that, enjoy your time bf... it will soon be gone xx


----------



## pinkbow

Indeedy, time goes too fast these days!


----------



## Early_Bump

enjoy every single minute hun... treasure everything he does xxx althou im sure you already do xxx


----------



## pinkbow

:hugs: hun, thanks x


----------



## ames_x

Yikes no diet coke :sad2:!!

What happens after you have lost the weight? x


----------



## Early_Bump

By following the program through from steps 1-6 its completly changes how you eat and that what keeps the weight off xxx


----------



## ames_x

I just worked out my money and I can afford it :)!

I'm going to ring on Tuesday as its Bank Holiday tomorrow. My mum is a star and is buying all my WW food, diet coke etc off me so I can use that money towards my first week :)

What will happen when I call, will they come out or what? lol x


----------



## ames_x

I have an appointment tomorrow :thumbup: So hopefully start Wednesday. It will be costing me £40 a week. Is this roughly the amount everywhere?


----------



## Kimboowee

I pay about that per week - depending on what I get =] 

Yayy so glad your starting!!


----------



## ames_x

Thats ok then wanna make sure I'm getting a good deal! :thumbup:

LOL you have to put up with my whinging status' and messages now!! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Early_Bump said:


> If youm look at the cost of 21 ready made slimfasts its 33.34 a week and you dont get any support your just left to get on with it adn again it doesnt change your eating habbits and its not fast x

you only use 2 a day though so 14 a week? on slimfast and the tins are about 3.50 and you get 12meals out of a tin! x


----------



## dizzyspells

I pay £37 so sounds about right hun.We actually save money now as I am not drinking wine or getting take aways etc.Good Luck!xx


----------



## SJR

Boothh said:


> Early_Bump said:
> 
> 
> If youm look at the cost of 21 ready made slimfasts its 33.34 a week and you dont get any support your just left to get on with it adn again it doesnt change your eating habbits and its not fast x
> 
> you only use 2 a day though so 14 a week? on slimfast and the tins are about 3.50 and you get 12meals out of a tin! xClick to expand...

They're on offer at Boots at the moment too - just £2.99 a tin. So definitely better value for money.


----------



## Boothh

SJR said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early_Bump said:
> 
> 
> If youm look at the cost of 21 ready made slimfasts its 33.34 a week and you dont get any support your just left to get on with it adn again it doesnt change your eating habbits and its not fast x
> 
> you only use 2 a day though so 14 a week? on slimfast and the tins are about 3.50 and you get 12meals out of a tin! xClick to expand...
> 
> They're on offer at Boots at the moment too - just £2.99 a tin. So definitely better value for money.Click to expand...


if i had the money id try cambridge, but tbh i spend £40 a week on me, OH and LOs food including my SF and LOs formula, so really i think its quite expensive especially if your on a budget, and we arnt surviving on beans on toast either lol we all eat healthy fresh stuff, x


----------



## Beautywithin

Love the diet i lost 60lbs in just over 3 months after i had my daughter

lost 20lbs and only been on it 5 weeks.... 

for 21 shakes (a weeks worth) it cost me 40.95, but thats all shakes, i dont like the soups,porriage.. etc x


----------



## ames_x

Thanks everyone!

Dizzy thats what made me do it in the end! The amount of money I spend a month on junk, takeaways, diet coke, weigh watcher meals (I know this arent expensive lol) and then the crisps, sweets etc - Im probably spending the same amount :shrug: Plus now I wont have the urge to add baby clothes and un needed food to my trolley lol xx

Beautywithin thats great, well done! Eeek can't wait! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Im sure they won't be as bad as mine?
White choc mice arent included in cd are they, oops....


----------



## glong88

I really want to try this diet...


----------



## chelseaharvey

I pay 35.00 a week for mine & get all the shakes i need for that i think it is 21. It is 3 shakes a day


----------

